# What colors for morning, noon and after noon?



## chardhead (Jul 8, 2009)

I heard on the radio ch. 68 out off Geneva, a guy said "the walleye are hitting on late morning colors". Is there a standard general color pattern to use for trolling in the morning, late morning, noon and so on? What pattern colors do you use at different time of the day?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but up on the lake I often find that subdued darker colors work well early or on dark days. Later in the day as it gets brighter I switch to brighter colors. I don't really have any specific times that I switch, just depends on light levels.


----------

